# I Love My Friends! ^_^



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Alright you anti-social people! Lock your eyes on this thread.

Let me show you how an ESTJ muslim implementing your personality theories in her real life and have some good times, without using any drugs, smokes, alchohol, or sex.


This is me and my college friends, trying to look like famous artists for a famous TV serial. I'm the one wearing the black veil. Aren't they gorgeous?









Next, at one of my friends' house. Not a good picture, but it's my favorite. We were watching a digital yearbook made by me. I'm glad they all like it and we had fun laughing together. I'm the one sitting on the sofa, dark blue veil.









This one was taken after the graduation ceremony. I had this idea of taking a crazy photo studio session. I'm in the middle, hugging a banana doll.









It's picnic time for girls! It's me and my (ex)colleagues. Their noble hearts makes me feel like a big sinner. They are adorable! I'm the yellow one.









With my elementary school friends at Saturday night. It's been 13 years since we all graduated from elementary school and the friendship still go and strong. Gosh I love them so much! I'm the one sitting among those hot guys.









We have the longest table at the restaurant and it took 3 hours for us to finished our dinner. There just so many things to talked about! Introducing my middle school friends (few of them are my elementary school friends too). I'm the purple lady in the front.









*And last but not least, my precious ever after bestfriends! ^_^*








.








.









.








.

Actually, I just wanna show off my E-ness and how popular I am, muahahahaa...
Thank you for your attention. I hope you enjoy watching the pictures. 

PS:
I consider you guys as my friends too. I don't care what kind of creature you are, or how boring you are, or how much you hate me. I love you all no matter what. And it's a very pleasure for me to meet you all on this forum. 

*bow down*


----------



## ChaosRegins (Apr 11, 2009)

*Those were some refreshing pictures. I like the graduation picture and the last picture. My anti-social eyes have saw the meaning of friendship and now I off to...go eat a cookie.:crazy:*


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you for sharing =].

I enjoyed seeing these.

And it's neat that everyone looks so incredibly happy in such wholesome envirmonments. I appreciate that.


----------



## Hellskitchen (Jul 16, 2009)

Crud....I wish I had memories to reflect on. Yeah, agreed on graduation picture. Cheers for sharing.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

WickedQueen said:


> Let me show you how an ESTJ muslim implementing your personality theories in her real life and have some good times, without using any drugs, smokes, alchohol, or *sex*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why don't you have sex again? Anyway, you look hot in this one.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> So why don't you have sex again?


LOL
I don't have sex before marriage. :blushed:




> Anyway, you look hot in this one.


I know I'm hot. 
Thank you. :wink:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

WickedQueen said:


> LOL
> I don't have sex before marriage. :blushed:
> 
> 
> ...


Well you best get married quick, cause you are wasting all your good sexy years.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Well you best get married quick, cause you are wasting all your good sexy years.


You don't rush perfection 
j/k

I'm still searching for my mate... :tongue:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Rabena yekhaliko leba3d ~

Nice pics roud:


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

nice pics! what are you guys pointing at in the last one?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Peace-3PO said:


> nice pics! what are you guys pointing at in the last one?


probably nothing. She said point for the picture RIGHT NOW!


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Peace-3PO said:


> nice pics! what are you guys pointing at in the last one?


A plane


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

That wig picture is the best one. :tongue:

I should really go out and get some of these things called "friends." They sound entertaining.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm sure they will, NewSoul. :wink:
Just make sure they don't have a habbit to backstab you. :dry:


----------



## Charlie Chaotic (Feb 17, 2009)

Your pics are cute. This makes me want more pics of my friends...

Oh they are gonna hate me taking pics...I can never take a good pic of someone :tongue:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

Charlie Chaotic said:


> Your pics are cute. This makes me want more pics of my friends...
> 
> Oh they are gonna hate me taking pics...I can never take a good pic of someone :tongue:


Why? 

You're so beautiful, CC. I bet your friends are adorable as well.


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Aww I can't see them. *Tear*.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL, sorry. It's an old thread. I didn't think anyone would check the thread again, so I removed all the pics.


----------

